# Alpha 3.5 released!



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

It's out! Looks like it is made from some ICS fixes so looks like ICS port is going good!


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

im skipping.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I ended up going back to 2.1 due to constant app crashes in 3.0. I'll wait and see what people have to say about 3.5.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm thinking this might be the last CM7 update.... CM9 is up and running with many things recently fixed, wifi works, audio works, touchscreen works. Apparently video and UI acceleration still need lots of love...


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

audio still isn't perfect. plug head phones in during a game and sound was almost unhearable it was so low. continued when I tried to play music. Unplugged them, plugged them back in and played music and it worked fine.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

How easy it is to upgrade from Alpha 3 without losing all my settings and apps?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> How easy it is to upgrade from Alpha 3 without losing all my settings and apps?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Download > boot to CWM > wipe cache > Install zip from sd > choose new alpha > reboot to new alpha after installed.


----------



## grifter77 (Aug 28, 2011)

link to location? Cmod forum still shows 3


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks!



Nburnes said:


> Download > boot to CWM > wipe cache > Install zip from sd > choose new alpha > reboot to new alpha after installed.


Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## nedav (Oct 13, 2011)

jkabaseball said:


> I'm thinking this might be the last CM7 update.... CM9 is up and running with many things recently fixed, wifi works, audio works, touchscreen works. Apparently video and UI acceleration still need lots of love...


Yep... video is still super pixelated ie Netflix


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

Just installed 3.5 so far so good .seems smoother when flipping pages and wifi is good

Sent from my desire ICS


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm, every time I try to copy this over, either in usb storage mode in android or via usb mount in cwm, the transfer fails and hangs. My touchpad usually gets upset, refuses to eject, etc. I've been rebooting and running scans when windows complains but I cant seem to get this fixed. I'v even deleted some large stuff to open things up. Any ideas people? Can't install this update without being able to copy it over.

Anyone ran into anything similar?


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

3D games are faster, Bluetooth file transfer rebooted the tablet after completion, connecting to PC rebooted/hanged tablet too. DicePlayer still doesn't work.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Can I install this over XRON ?

If I have to wipe and reinstall [factory reset], will a TiBu restore my desktop that I've spent hours building? Loads of minimalistic text widgets, glass widgets, multi page live wallpapers etc. All built on ADW EX.

I've not been /that/ pleased with XRON, the WiFi was a little better. This sounds like a more worthwhile installation.

I suppose I can reinstall my nandroid of XRON if it goes catsoup.

The other question is, can I get TiBu to automatically restore everything that is a user install on my current XRON system, and not do system type stuff? I have lots of apps listed in TiBu that aren't currently installed (because I've uninstalled them and kept the backup).


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Does any one else seem to be having problems with games? When I try and run dungeon defender, and a couple of other games the colors are all jumbled and looks like tie die... (hope I'm not having a flash back).


----------



## fickle (Dec 15, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Does any one else seem to be having problems with games? When I try and run dungeon defender, and a couple of other games the colors are all jumbled and looks like tie die... (hope I'm not having a flash back).


Dungeon Defenders gives me garbled gfx unless I use chainfire3d and the qualcomm plugin - performance is a little better too but not yet full speed. However - Samurai 2 is now 100% (running the latest build from market - not using chainfire) and the graphics no longer goes crazy.

Also the app I use for wallpapers (wallbase) no longer gives me out of memory errors when dealing with larger images.

Fruit Ninja THD seems to be working fine. Havent tried many others yet but Star Legends (and I assume Pocket Legends too) has had a huge performance boost - running 100% now (shame the graphics are poo).

All in all this is a nice release - bring on ICS!

edit: still get FC's with wallbase but they are not as frequent


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

fickle said:


> Dungeon Defenders gives me garbled gfx unless I use chainfire3d and the qualcomm plugin - performance is a little better too but not yet full speed. However - Samurai 2 is now 100% (running the latest build from market - not using chainfire) and the graphics no longer goes crazy.
> 
> Also the app I use for wallpapers (wallbase) no longer gives me out of memory errors when dealing with larger images.
> 
> ...


Hmm, maybe I need to re adjust chainfire....


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

how is anyones experience with ShadowGun? i tried to play it, textures load fine/better, but its still a bit slow in random places..


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

fickle said:


> Dungeon Defenders gives me garbled gfx unless I use chainfire3d and the qualcomm plugin - performance is a little better too but not yet full speed. However - Samurai 2 is now 100% (running the latest build from market - not using chainfire) and the graphics no longer goes crazy.


I don't have any issues with DD graphics on 3.5. It's not very fast, but graphics looks OK to me.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Upgraded from A3 and is having WiFi issues. When it boots up, WiFi works fine but when it comes out sleep, the WiFi icon is grey instead of light blue, no connection when I try Android Market. When I go to wireless & networking settings, I got force close when I click wireless settings.
Have installed it twice already but issue doesn't go away.


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

HarpingOn said:


> If I have to wipe and reinstall [factory reset], will a TiBu restore my desktop that I've spent hours building? Loads of minimalistic text widgets, glass widgets, multi page live wallpapers etc. All built on ADW EX.


Saving ADWEx app and data in TiBu will allow you to restore it after wiping. Your layout will remain. However, your widgets will all have to be redone. Placeholders exist ("Problem loading widget") but in general launcher widgets cannot be restored after wiping and reinstalling apps.


> The other question is, can I get TiBu to automatically restore everything that is a user install on my current XRON system, and not do system type stuff? I have lots of apps listed in TiBu that aren't currently installed (because I've uninstalled them and kept the backup).


Set up a custom filter in TiBu
Menu->Preferences->Auto-sync TB settings (so that it remembers your filters after wiping)
Backup/Restore Tab->Click to edit Filters->Filter by status=All->Filter by type=User->Apply
Click to edit Filters->Create Label->Add/Remove Elements->Select Shown Elem button->OK->Give it a name->Save
Then to make a backup of that Label just set the all the "Filter by" entries to All->Check the label you made at the bottom->Apply->Batch backup
When you want to restore after wiping just use your custom label as in step 4 and Restore instead of Backup


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

AbsoluteZero said:


> Saving ADWEx app and data in TiBu will allow you to restore it after wiping. Your layout will remain. However, your widgets will all have to be redone. Placeholders exist ("Problem loading widget") but in general launcher widgets cannot be restored after wiping and reinstalling apps.


Ah thanks. I think I would have to do a factory reset to move back to CM7 from XRONified, so I think I'll just stay where I am.

I don't mind (well, I kind of sort of mind, you know what I mean) doing this to move to CM9 when it comes out. That'll be cool. Not worth re-doing around 40 widgets just to try a new Alpha though


----------



## C2Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Any idea if this has fixes for wifi stability? And maybe fixing wifi range a bit?


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Had major home screen slowness. Was very laggy and sometimes would freeze for a second halfway through scrolling through the screens. Benchmark scores were also slower. Dropped it back to 3.0 and everything is fast again. 3.0 has be just about perfect for me. I upgraded to 3.5 purely out of nerd curiosity.


----------



## Trail Snail (Dec 10, 2011)

A3.5 killed Bejeweled 2 (just a black screen with the music playing). Uninstalled, reinstalled, no luck. My 5 year old loves that game so I had to roll back to A3.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Trail Snail said:


> A3.5 killed Bejeweled 2 (just a black screen with the music playing). Uninstalled, reinstalled, no luck. My 5 year old loves that game so I had to roll back to A3.


Me too... but mine isn't black...just the background with no crystals... my system is faster though..


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

JKirk said:


> Me too... but mine isn't black...just the background with no crystals... my system is faster though..


Actually its working now


----------

